# *GDG* Current pics of ourselves *GDG



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Have you ever talked with someone on the phone in business conversations for years, or read the words someone posts on RTF, then when you finally meet them you think, "Wow, that's not the mental picture I had of this person at all!"

I found myself reading some posts and thinking, "Gosh I wonder what XYZ looks like". 

I'd imagine that many of us have a mental picture of one of the RTF family members/characters and I bet in many cases, it's not accurate.

Everyone knows what Ken Bora looks like. But lots of RTF regulars have never posted their own pic.

I'll start....me with my dog on *October 8th, 2010*:

So, who wants to post up a picture that shows the the character behind the screenname and words that they post? (How about picture and the general date the picture was taken? ;-) )


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Gooser at the beach!

Not real current! I've had some work done!

Merry Christmas folks!

Just curious! Is THIS how Ya pictured me?

Gooser


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

November13th at Two Step Kennels.

8 mo. old "Charli" on my right, and 3 1/2 year old "Abby" on my left.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

This last April.....









Angie


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

In Missoula, MT










Sand and Sage HT where Ace got his Senior title in late September.

Here's one I really like of Ace. Taken this summer in MT. He's waiting for a cast during the water blind.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Training last winter.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Howard that is just nuts!! Been there done that!!!!

How about finding a job where "real retriever people" live....

Life is tooooo short!

Angie


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne (Oct 6, 2010)

Our Holiday Photo--
Tom and Kim Byrne
Annie(BL), Hawk (Rott), Belle (YL)
The newbies--- who have fallen into the rabbit hole!


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

This is from a couple years ago but it's all I've got, it was a fun day though


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Training last winter.


Thanks Howard reminds me of good old MN. running puppy marks tonight on the lake, frozen fingers and a puppy that couldn't wait to get back on the couch. A smart man would move..


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Great picture Angie B. I see you are already wet so I'm wondering, how many takes to get that great shot!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

North Mountain said:


> Great picture Angie B. I see you are already wet so I'm wondering, how many takes to get that great shot!


And all along I thought a JELLO BABE would be a blonde go figure..


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Angie B said:


> Howard that is just nuts!! Been there done that!!!!
> 
> How about finding a job where "real retriever people" live....
> 
> ...


Job????? Life's too short!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Some pics of me (Tim) and my young BLM Danno


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

North Mountain said:


> Great picture Angie B. I see you are already wet so I'm wondering, how many takes to get that great shot!


Just one take,,, we were having fun... and I was a redhead for a few months for kicks...

My hair color is... in transition along with the hair style...

We shall see.....

Angie


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, I'll play. Here on of Rocket and I out training and other one where I actually look a little nicer. I generally am the one behind the camera so I don't have much of me with the dogs.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Bodey and I at the Q Iron Range 2008, Yah I know his butt is off the ground, and I may have been standing a little to far back.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

This past spring on the Indian River.









Last duck season









Last April HRC test


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Cruise 11/13/2010 Stairway on the "Radience of the Sea"


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Me and my gal Beretta - hunting in Saskatchewan late September 2010.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Indy and I at Bach Doars, Nov. 2010











Ralph and Scout in Taos, NM, Oct. 2010


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

My wife and I sailing the Apostle Islands last summer.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Everyone knows what Ken Bora looks like.












..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll try to find a better one, but this is a most recent one with a suprise puppy delivered by one of our rescue dogs. She's awesome!!!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm the one on the right.


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

(Robert Hayes) Me and Hayes' Madison on a Whim JH at 11 months old


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's a couple of recent photos. 

*"Daisy & Kwicklabs (Jim Boyer) finishing the last series"*









*"with friends on a late season diver hunt"*


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne (Oct 6, 2010)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I'll try to find a better one, but this is a most recent one with a suprise puppy delivered by one of our rescue dogs. She's awesome!!!
> 
> Kristie- that is a NEAT photo--- I don't think you can do better!
> Kim


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a picture of me and my dog Lola, January 2010. Had the pleasure of meeting Chris last month at a Central Florida Test.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Illinois Bob said:


> I'm the one on the right.


Nice looking pup


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

scully said:


> Some pics of me (Tim) and my young BLM Danno


Love the big ears. The dog, not yours.

Here's one of me and my bud. 










And a better one of the mutt. Big ears too.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

My wife Birgit and I with our dogs.

















"Auggie" Walter's young Patton X Bramble pup. Spring of 2005


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Me in the middle with son, Tucker and Angus (pup).


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Here's Angus grown up last weekend.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

David McLendon said:


> Nice looking pup


There's even some Chocolate in that pedigree.


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Famous Daves for din-din


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

NAHRA Intermediate title - June 2010 - you would never know this was June in NY!










We now just need one pass for MHR title!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Me this summer;









(that's me on the right;-))

Elvis this morning;











stan b


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Me with the youngster back in April


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

road kill said:


> Me this summer;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did good.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I am the human on the right. The dogs are (l to r) Pronto, Gyro and Chip. The dog with snow on his face is my 12 yr old, Pronto. Click on images to make larger.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

road kill said:


> Me this summer;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan, was that pic of Elvis at your shooting club you were talking about in the other thread?.......The one with the bar I saw in the website pics?.... Cool!
BTW, big fan of the bottom line of your sig. line.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Tee and me before she left for Texas .


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Rebel and me on a goose hunt in Manitoba.










Here we are in Alberta. Check outr the feather on her lip. We retrieved 48 ducks and 48 geese that day.


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

My wife Angie and our Mellow Yellow Crew.

Wally


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Bait said:


> Stan, was that pic of Elvis at your shooting club you were talking about in the other thread?.......The one with the bar I saw in the website pics?.... Cool!
> BTW, big fan of the bottom line of your sig. line.



Yes it is........you are the only one to comment on the tag line.

*RK*


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Kathy and I in Rocky Mountain Nat'l Park while at GRCA Nat'l Specialty in the fall.
Photo courtesy of goldngirl.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

road kill said:


> Yes it is........you are the only one to comment on the tag line.
> 
> *RK*


Construction worker. ........ Got a million of 'em. Many we can't say in public. Just on the job. I know you knowhatimean. We need to hook up and do some huntin', .........and .........whatever.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

here we are on our honeymoon last year! steelhead fishing on the Salmon river in December...


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Me and the boys. Same trip. Sun was super bright that morning. Kinda took the scenic route back to N.J. from Colorado. 
Taken by my lovely wife, Kathy.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

this is as current as it can be today
David & Bessie Jansma


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Me and my boy at his HS graduation last summer. He's shaved the goatee and the head. He is due home for Christmas from Submarine School.

WRL


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Minnesota, october 2010.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

El Primo Handler, giving advice to the "Newbies" in the crowd.  LOL


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Lee I knew you looked like that. For once what I thought someone looked they actually did... 

Bait,,, we got it... Really one picture is enough... LOL Those "youngsters" you were seen with could and will eat your lunch...

Roadkill... Your daughter is soooo cute and a chip off the ole block... 

What fun!!!!

Angie


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG Angie! You and I agree! This is a really fun thread, and yes Roadkills daughter is lovely


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Me on the Right, Tammy Z on the Left.

May 2010, Triple DQ, Qualifying, I got beat by a Golden.....


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Lee I knew you looked like that. For once what I thought someone looked they actually did...
> 
> Bait,,, we got it... Really one picture is enough... LOL Those "youngsters" you were seen with could and will eat your lunch...
> 
> ...


Well Angie, I gotta come clean.....I have a natural 'fro.....the hair was flattened for that pick. Didn;t even want to THINK about sweating.....it would have been Shirley Temple curls in 2 minutes flat....

WRL


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Those "youngsters" you were seen with could and will eat your lunch...


No kidding! And they did too. But I do enjoy "breakin' bread" with them everytime we get together. Good people.


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

Casey and me I think it was our first HT not very recent but the only one I had.


----------



## black0989 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm the happy one in the blue on the left. Club training day Mar. 2010.​


----------



## black0989 (May 11, 2010)

..:.......


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

john k,

Nice pink sledge hammer you got there, the Gooser must be jealous!

FOM


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

FOM said:


> john k,
> 
> Nice pink sledge hammer you got there, the Gooser must be jealous!
> 
> FOM


I knew someone was going to see that  Our club paints them like that so we don't lose them I was site marshal that day.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Kristie, I love this photo of you.



Kristie Wilder said:


> I'll try to find a better one, but this is a most recent one with a suprise puppy delivered by one of our rescue dogs. She's awesome!!!


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

My wife and I in Katmai Natl. Park last summer photographing bears.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Boomer and I on a very warm day this year chasing pheasants .


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

FOM said:


> john k,
> 
> Nice pink sledge hammer you got there, the Gooser must be jealous!
> 
> FOM


...I see a guy who still believes in _Wooden Duckcalls_!!

Looks like an Olt #66 to me...My go-to call for over 30yrs.,...He's got my vote


----------



## WALDMAN79 (Sep 30, 2010)

Me And The Big Yella Beast From Thanksgiving '09


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

WALDMAN79 said:


> Me And The Big Yella Beast From Thanksgiving '09


HahaahaahHHAHAHahahahaa- gets my vote for looks most like his dog.

That's the mark of a reall great team!!!

Made my day regards

Bubba


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

Bubba said:


> HahaahaahHHAHAHahahahaa- gets my vote for looks most like his dog.
> 
> That's the mark of a reall great team!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

That is me on the left, Thanksgiving Day this year, telling hubby he is building me a new house this summer. 










BTW I love all the photos! Great idea, Chris!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm on the right with the camo shirt....


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Me and Lb. June 2010


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

My sons & I a couple weeks ago.









Pelee Pheasants- October-









Blue &I at this years Cdn. National Am. -July-


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Me and ***** in Maine yesterday. Back home in NC today.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Last year when it snowed. My wife and I have one more kid now.










Dixie the same day.









Dixie a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*My Crew about a month ago!

*


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

That's me in the Avery vest. Wally couldn't figure out how to post a picture so I did it while he was outside rigging decoys.

Not just a pretty face regards,

"Grace"


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

At this years Canadian National Amateur










Intimidating the dog before running.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Lulu & me after her 13th birthday


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I HATE having my picture taken-there are very few pictures of me around. I figured this one was safe to post...me (Marlana) and my boy Churchill on a snow goose hunt-in Churchill, MB-this past September.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Me - about a yr and a half ago - taken at a NAHRA hunt test by one of my favorite hunt test people. Kim D.  I have a few more gray hairs now (no, a lot more) and a couple extra pounds, but pretty much the same, otherwise...LOL

I agree this is a cool thread...nice to put some names with some faces...I also like the 'owners who look like their dogs' ' comments..


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

Jordyn, Ryder, Hailey & I following a Rally event 









Ryder and I four months ago in Ga









Me yesterday with the foster pup


----------



## Budman (Dec 14, 2007)

Pictue of my son and I after a succesful morning at Habitat Flats in early November.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Picture from the line this past May.

















Myself, Hammer, Brandon (7), Buck (father's dog), Zachary (8)


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

We took a few days away from the dogs last August on our anniversary and went to Las Vegas. We were being silly here after a show. The next night we had dinner with another RTFer and his wife, Kevin and Janis Rice. Lots of fun that weekend.

Arleen


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Chris,
Great idea on for a thread. I'm pretty new to all of this. Otto earned his JH this summer. One of our members took this picture on the last day of training this year.

John Buesgens


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is Monty with Bill (left) and myself (right) at The LRC, Inc Nationals in October- he is now a JH and beginning work toward Seniors:









Here is Monty at the same test:









At Long Beach Aquarium of the Pacific during the summer and scuba diving off of Lanai in September:


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

NY 6 pt. taken 12/12/10.with a gun I borrowed from a sitter ,cause I was a driver with no gun


----------



## Budman (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice John!


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Taken with my now 20 mos Boykin at her first training day this past March.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Me, Rayder (9 MO at the time) and my wife Jelia. At the fall Tulsa HT


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Easier than posting a photo:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=207763

JS


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

No, wait! Here's a better one. Take your pick. 

http://www.google.com/images?q=geor...tle&resnum=7&ved=0CGkQsAQwBg&biw=1001&bih=887

JS


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Okay, this one's pretty current!










Evan


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Evan said:


> Okay, this one's pretty current!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT's a white coat I was not expecting to see!

Very cool Evan!

Chris


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

JS said:


> No, wait! Here's a better one. Take your pick.












I found the one when you were younger above. You've aged some:


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> I found the one when you were younger above. You've aged some



KEITH! You promised to never show that photo to anyone!! :twisted:

JS


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

MY profile pic is from Lower Alabama test from a couple of weeks ago, we got 2 senior passes!!


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

First Finished pass for Fisher (and me  )
October 2010 Northeast FL










Us both a lot cleaner and drier! 
March 2007 Everglades GRC


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Now THAT's a white coat I was not expecting to see!
> 
> Very cool Evan!
> 
> Chris


*Pain does not exist in this dojo!!!!.......Yes Sinsay!!!!!.......

Karate Kid Regards,

Aaron

PS Evan that is cool!!!*


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here some more pics from LAHRC, a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

There's a lot more people in the younger age bracket than I expected. Very cool. Nice to know we're not alone.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

From my lodge banquet last weekend










With Ernie Borgnine from the summer when he was in town










My boys Hunter(YLM) and Harley(BLM). Hunter is the house pet and Harley is with Randy Bohn right now.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Christa McCoy said:


> There's a lot more people in the younger age bracket than I expected. Very cool. Nice to know we're not alone.


the old ones don't post photos very well;-)




.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

This is me and the misses, Suzanne. from about 4.5 years ago when we were burning brush, clearing the house lot. Nothing newer cause my camera battery is dead, but not much changed, except for a couple gray hairs. Jim


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

this thread just goes to show a man with a dog can catch a pretty woman!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Where's the thread that tells me how to post a pic?


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

My youngest daughter and I this past June at her high school graduation









Kona and I past March with his JH title in Tallahassee


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> the old ones don't post photos very well;-)


   - Isn't that the truth - was going to post one of my bride & I the summer before last at the ocean. But we didn't take it & the kids were planning a surprise 50th anniversary celeb for us. People from our generation are somewhat camera shy, something we were taught ;-).


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

ccm352 said:


> From my lodge banquet last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the "Friend to Friend" statue. Here's the Misses and me at the real one in Gettysburg.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Me and Deuce after the 2009 NAHRA Invitational


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

My in my fighting stance during a break in the action on the Smith River in MT


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

This is me and two of my training assistants (grandkids) with Bear (Pirate x Penny)


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

The Family!! Chelsea, Allie, Satin, Barbara, Dusty, Rosco, Snakey Jake, Kevin, Blaze, Star, Jedi......


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

keskam said:


> The Family!! Chelsea, Allie, Satin, Barbara, Dusty, Rosco, Snakey Jake, Kevin, Blaze, Star, Jedi......


Holy Carp- with 9 dawgs it ain't no wonder ya got no grass.

Bet ya stay warm at night though regards

Bubba


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is one taken a few weeks ago. We were doing a little demo with the dog at a church outreach event.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Bubba said:


> Holy Carp- with 9 dawgs it ain't no wonder ya got no grass.
> 
> Bet ya stay warm at night though regards
> 
> Bubba


Depends on if they shut of the blood supply to my legs!!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Keskam ...
I am sooooo NOT showing my other half your photo .... they would think we are currently short about SIX dogs!!! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't have a recent photo of myself because on Dec. 7th 2010 I had double jaw surgery to fix a severe sleep apnea problem. I came home Friday night but I can't even blow a dog whistle for a minimum of six weeks. So I'm inserting this photo for the best representation of what I look like at this moment:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3653/3309715825_7f6495a909_o.jpg


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Edbuck!!

HAHAHAHAAHAHEHEHEEEEEE,


Leddy Do YOU work out?


Gooser


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Splash_em said:


> Picture from the line this past May.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betcha had to buy a new camera after the first shot. The boys and dog may have saved the last pic.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Now THAT's a white coat I was not expecting to see!
> 
> Very cool Evan!
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. The coolest part is being able to go to Taekwondo with my grandson! 

Evan


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

keskam said:


> Depends on if they shut of the blood supply to my legs!!


Ain't it the truth.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Last minute instructions before we go to the line...


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

The chessie was borrowed, he came back the next day...

JD


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

There was one person who I always looked forward to reading their posts, and never knew what they looked like and they have since passed, anyone have a picture of Jerry ? I always wondered what it was like to be one of Jerrys women.....


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

RF2 said:


> Last minute instructions before we go to the line...


Looks like you are trained well!!!!!!LOL


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Bait said:


> Kathy and I in Rocky Mountain Nat'l Park while at GRCA Nat'l Specialty in the fall.
> Photo courtesy of goldngirl.


Good to see you Bait!
--- fun thread Chris good idea! 

October 2010: I miss this weather








September 2010: I miss THIS weather








June 2010: I REALLLLY miss this weather


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

JDogger said:


> The chessie was borrowed, he came back the next day...
> 
> JD


Where is MRGV, NM???? The Taos area is one of our favorite places in the country. Our only regret is never finding any "dog stuff" there. If you will note my picture post earlier, we were out in NM in OCT. Training alone as usual. Where do you guys work your dogs? Please say there is hope for NM! Thanks.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Retrieving a wounded goose in the fog this year









layout blind last year









Australia a few years back - and yes - I outkicked my coverage big time with my wife


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

First woodduck hunt.








Last retrieve for a pass.


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay, here is one of me taking a break with one of the twins...


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Earlier this season:


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn thats a nice buck


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

labsx3 said:


> There was one person who I always looked forward to reading their posts, and never knew what they looked like and they have since passed, anyone have a picture of Jerry ? I always wondered what it was like to be one of Jerrys women.....


I believe there have been pictures of Jerry posted before. Search for threads saying "men's retreat" or something like that. I'm pretty sure someone posted pictures of Jerry and his "Sweet Bride" after one of those events.




ccm352 said:


> Damn thats a nice buck


Thanks, he was just a lil ol' 3 1/2 year old Georgia buck. At least I think he was 3 1/2, I forgot to get the jawbone. If he had more spread he'd have been really nice. It turned out he had already been shot and he probably would have died of the infection, but I didn't know that when I shot him. He was acting fine and eating acorns when I pulled the trigger. I need to learn to let the 3 1/2 year old bucks walk, but when I don't have long to decide I tend to err on the side of "SHOOT."


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of last year's buck,









A pic of me and the dawg on the tailgate, 









A pic of a training day,









And, a pic of me and my new 4x4. 









I've aged a little in the last one.

BHB


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

BHB said:


> Here's a pic of last year's buck,
> 
> BHB


BHB, is that a Blacktail?

Pretty cool to get one in velvet. Even in our archery season the bucks are already out of velvet, so that would be considered a pretty cool opportunity here in GA.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

HuntinDawg said:


> BHB, is that a Blacktail?
> 
> Pretty cool to get one in velvet. Even in our archery season the bucks are already out of velvet, so that would be considered a pretty cool opportunity here in GA.


Yes, that's a blacktail. Believe it or not, I took that deer during archery season here in CA which starts about the 10th of July! Crazy yes, but this is California!

BHB


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I did find a picture of Jerry, with Ken Guthries wife  I am sure he was very much a charmer,I miss reading his posts.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

keskam said:


> The Family!! Chelsea, Allie, Satin, Barbara, Dusty, Rosco, Snakey Jake, Kevin, Blaze, Star, Jedi......



Y'all musta stayed awful still for a long time before you could get those geese to land behind ya.


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

This has been a fun thread! 

Grace and I at our WD day with my famous blaze orange flip flops...opps forgot my boots LOL










Opening morning at 9:00 AM in Creed, Colorado muzzle loader season. Do I look like I got up at four, road eight hour beotch on the 4 wheeler and crawled like ten hours on my belly following my husband to get this guy? LMAO I retired from hunting after this picture was take!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Susie Royer said:


> Opening morning at 9:00 AM in Creed, Colorado muzzle loader season. Do I look like I got up at four, road eight hour beotch on the 4 wheeler and crawled like ten hours on my belly following my husband to get this guy? LMAO I retired from hunting after this picture was take!


Nice bull, Suzie. Very cool.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Any comments about Weezie and I resembling each other will result is some butt kicking. I triple dog dare ya Bubba............


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Good pic, Nancy! I also really like how your dogs match your cabinets and hardwood floors!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Pals said:


> Any comments about Weezie and I resembling each other will result is some butt kicking. I triple dog dare ya Bubba............


Holy cow, you look 20 years younger!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Me and Kaie with a goose from early season- 










Kaie's SH Ribbon


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Bait said:


> Good pic, Nancy! I also really like how your dogs match your cabinets and hardwood floors!


 
I'm partial to that color Bait!!! When we finished the kitchen I took a picture of Ryder sitting in it and when I looked at the picture I just cracked up. Can barely see the fluffs when they lay on the floor, didn't plan it that way it just happened.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, it sure is a good fit!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldn't dare say anything about the dawg kiddo but I would be willing to send yo an actual tree to replace that poor little thang. 

You look really good - healthy and happy and that is the only thing that matters.

Bait is right about the matching floors and rugs thing though regards

Bubba


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Where the heck is the like button???


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bubba said:


> I wouldn't dare say anything about the dawg kiddo
> 
> Bubba


cause of this?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

jgrammer said:


> Where the heck is the like button???


at the top right of every page of the thread click rate this thread and vote


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Me and Kaie with a goose from early season-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pics Paul!

If your gonna attract the ladies though, we need to see more skin! lmao 

WRL


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> cause of this?


I think he's got you there, Bubba!

BHB


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Got it! ok too short...I got it!



Ken Bora said:


> at the top right of every page of the thread click rate this thread and vote


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

That'd be a nice idea Lee but the Alaskans would be confused as hell by the "southern lightss" reflecting off my belly..


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> That'd be a nice idea Lee but the Alaskans would be confused as hell by the "southern lightss" reflecting off my belly..


Yeah....I guess you are a "bit" fair......lmao!

WRL


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

As I sit in a hotel room running a trapline I miss the greatest gift that ever blessed me. She was just a meat dog that traveled all the miles of trapping and chasing waterfowl. But I did my damdest with the Lardy tapes and my old gal Mitzy could roll with best. Here she is right before her last heart beat. 









I bet she sniffed 450 plus mink. She was a rock in the truck running and gunning mink through the night.









I'd take her coonhunting and she would just listen to the hounds run with me. We'd get home she'd make a beeline for the fur shed, lay in her bed as I put up the days catch. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/boxbirder/*****.jpg


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Nancy - you are looking GREAT! way to go!!!!

Juli


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

MarkyMark said:


> . She was just a meat dog that traveled all the miles of trapping and chasing waterfowl. Here she is right before her last heart beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was your dog and that is all that matters


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> She was your dog and that is all that matters


Well said.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I had to dig for a pic but here's me w/ Mata (black) and Fuji (choc) at the 2007 LRC Natls. Mata took a first in Open A there, hence the cute stuffed pheasant toy.  Anne


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Juli H said:


> Nancy - you are looking GREAT! way to go!!!!
> 
> Juli


Times Two!!! Weezie is precious and the fluffs are some more kinda nice lookin, too.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> I bet she sniffed 450 plus mink. She was a rock in the truck running and gunning mink through the night.]


She didn't miss a day of action and I bet she was one happy dog. I mentioned a story here of a black lab that lived at the mink farm up the street from me. He was trained to hunt and kill escapees. Someone said it wasn't possible and didn't believe it. Sounds like your lady would have also told them different. Amazing.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have two things to say. 1. EVERYBODY IS YOUNGER THAN ME OR THEY ALL PUT UP FAKE PICTURES!

2: Marky Mark, you made me cry.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Which way to the beech. 








________
Depakote Lawyers


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> As I sit in a hotel room running a trapline I miss the greatest gift that ever blessed me. She was just a meat dog that traveled all the miles of trapping and chasing waterfowl. But I did my damdest with the Lardy tapes and my old gal Mitzy could roll with best. Here she is right before her last heart beat.


Dogs don't give a damn about titles and ribbons, all they care about is the time they spent with their pack, YOU. It sounds like Mitzy had an amazing life. One any FC/AFC would dream about. Truck cab time is priceless.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

This is just a lovely photo



John Kelder said:


> Boomer and I on a very warm day this year chasing pheasants .


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> Truck cab time is priceless.


If I open the door to my old truck, my pup will coming running at full speed to jump inside, and quickly take his place in the passenger seat. I can leave the door open and continue doing things in the immediate areas, and he will sit there in the passenger seat waiting for me to return to leave. The funny thing is that he will move into the driver's seat if I close the door. When I return and open the door, he moves back to passenger seat, and we go for a good ride......


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

Tried to find a pic that would fit in well with the RTF retriever/hunting theme.......


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, these are within the last year or so. A picture of me with Raven, and another of me with the family.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

2tall said:


> I have two things to say. 1. EVERYBODY IS YOUNGER THAN ME OR THEY ALL PUT UP FAKE PICTURES!


OR - the 'more experienced' of us just don't want to put their pictures up.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> My in my fighting stance during a break in the action on the Smith River in MT


Gotta love that PBR!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

runnindawgz said:


> Good to see you Bait!
> --- fun thread Chris good idea!
> 
> October 2010: I miss this weather
> ...


Thanks, Danielle. Right back at ya! 
Good pics!........Good website too! ........Gifted artist.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

What happened to my pictures? 
Did they get zapped because we are so old?

Seriously they just disappeared! Anybody know whats up with that??


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

To Tall!

I'd be upset!!

They kept MINE!!!

If ANY picture needs thrown out,, its MINE!!

Giddy regards:

Gooser


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

2tall said:


> What happened to my pictures?
> Did they get zapped because we are so old?
> 
> Seriously they just disappeared! Anybody know whats up with that??


Carol, below is what I get when I go to your website to find this picture:

http://newhoperetrievers.com/_images/carolIndy.jpg

My hunch is that there is some issue related to your image hosting setup.

*The page cannot be found*

The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.Please try the following:

<LI id=list1>If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.
<LI id=list2>Open the newhoperetrievers.com home page, and then look for links to the information you want. <LI id=list3>Click the  Back button to try another link. 
Click  Search to look for information on the Internet.

*HTTP 404 - File not found
Internet Explorer 
*


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Chris, I'll have my webmaster check it out when he gets home. (I didn't _REALLY _think there was an "autoblock" for geezers)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Daddy and Owen...









The family, pre-Owen, Kidd and Rowdy are excluded.









Hottie wife Staci









Me n Staci









Bow deer from this season










Owen and Santa


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Daddy and Owen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oK, all this is nice, but where is the puka shell necklace?


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Bow deer from this season


You think that buck will make P&Y? The tines are short but he's got a bunch of them. Good mass too.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> You think that buck will make P&Y? The tines are short but he's got a bunch of them. Good mass too.


He's 146 4/8. Definite P&Y.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> oK, all this is nice, but where is the puka shell necklace?


For the puka fans......




















This is me, back in the day, rockin some badass sandals!!!!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Here I am with Hattie, I think she'd look better in blue.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> He's 146 4/8. Definite P&Y.
> 
> SM


Sweet. Congratulations. I've got one in the book too, but mine is almost 20 points smaller.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Alec Sparks said:


> Tried to find a pic that would fit in well with the RTF retriever/hunting theme.......


 
I'm going to give this one more day, but if no one points out Alec's camel toe by this time tomorrow... i'm going to have to do it myself.

I remember when he got bit in the balls by a dog regards,

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sorry I look a little rough, hadn't shaved in a couple of days


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Sorry I look a little rough, hadn't shaved in a couple of days


You got a hair cut too! Looks good.

SM


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice try, Ed.  But, where'd you get that pic of me?
And, Shayne baby,..............you're a sick man. (And that's my favorite thing about you  )


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

EdA said:


> Sorry I look a little rough, hadn't shaved in a couple of days


How about the blond hightlights Ed, any tips on getting it just right like that, trying to cover up the grey regards.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

greg magee said:


> How about the blond hightlights Ed, any tips on getting it just right like that, trying to cover up the grey regards.


It's easy Greg, you just gotta have the right hair dresser........


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

[













[










Nice to put some faces to names, fun to see ya all. And , yes most of you are younger.


I have one question though: Who is uglier, Ken or me?

Enjoy all of you folks and Happy Holiday's---- Pics are from the springer season on the Klamath river


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wow looks like pretty liberal bag limits on Mallards in the Pacific flyway...;-)


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

EdA said:


> Wow looks like pretty liberal bag limits on Mallards in the Pacific flyway...;-)


That's why we live here! Got to love the number seven.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

EdA said:


> Wow looks like pretty liberal bag limits on Mallards in the Pacific flyway...;-)


Not to talk politics, but the model is ridiculous. 10 years running a liberal frame work! Other flyways ought not to set our bag limits. There are many more Pintail here than mallards in Cali, yet for most years Adaptive Harvest "Management" has alloted one Pintail, and 7 mallards--this year even two hen Mallards. Does that make sense? 

Yes, this is coming from an avid waterfowler. Notice, no hens, BTW

Most , 80 percent , of our mallards are home grown, and our numbers are below the LTA

That was a great shoot for me, but not the norm. 

High dollar clubs in the butte sink shoot limits of Greenheads most shoot days.


Hopefully, someday I can post a pic of 7 Pintails!


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Alec Sparks said:


> Tried to find a pic that would fit in well with the RTF retriever/hunting theme.......


Dude! You need to issue a weasel squeezer alert before you bust out the banana-hammock attire. Yikes.

That tight ain't right regards -

Travis


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

stonybrook said:


> Dude! You need to issue a weasel squeezer alert before you bust out the banana-hammock attire. Yikes.
> 
> That tight ain't right regards -
> 
> Travis


Looked to me like it might be a tumor.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Sadie and me in the Sierras (eastern slope)...she's the pretty one sitting, not the one kneeling.









Last winter in Montana...









And this summer back in the Sierras...


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, 7pntail, what you doing shootin 7 mallets? 

Nice green! Don't you just love hunting for 7 birds with no point system? They don't call this "liberal land" for nuthin!

BHB


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

7pntail said:


> Hopefully, someday I can post a pic of 7 Pintails!


In the early 70s at the beginning of the USFWS point system Pintails in the Central flyway were 10 points.....eeeek, saw a few limits of 10 Pintail drakes on the Texas Gulf Coast, always seemed excessive to me, we liked the 20 point Mallard drake years of the 80s


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Annie and me at the Winners Trial in 2008.


----------



## MooseMT (Oct 14, 2009)

Last year on a typical Montana goose hunt



http://s374.photobucket.com/albums/oo189/jandkatie/?action=view&current=Falll2009056.jpg


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

This past fall at CKRC hunt test after her title run


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> /Paul


scared me Paul, thought that was a german shepard for a minute......


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> scared me Paul, thought that was a german shepard for a minute......


FF'ing that bugger was a real trick.....

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> FF'ing that bugger was a real trick.....
> 
> /Paul


 
can't talk- mine came missing horns this year.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> /Paul


Nice blacktail! 

BHB


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

Last Saturday (photo taken from friends iphone)


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

A picture of me and Rocket take today after a morning hunt. The birds are mine and my Mothers. Thats right my mother duck hunts with me. I took her a few years back and she was hooked.









Joe


----------



## MooseMT (Oct 14, 2009)

Desire Dogs said:


> A picture of me and Rocket take today after a morning hunt. The birds are mine and my Mothers. Thats right my mother duck hunts with me. I took her a few years back and she was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good for you and your mom. You have a good hunting buddy that way and you have introduced someone to the sport you like to spend time with. 

Congratulations

Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave Flint said:


> Last Saturday (photo taken from friends iphone)


Nice looking Springer.

Regards
JT


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Golden Boy said:


> Annie and me at the Winners Trial in 2008.


Nice looking Golden.

Regards
JT


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Paul, that's a DANDY buck! 
Good to put a face with a name, LOL..you're a lot younger than I imagined. LOL 

Juli


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Juli H said:


> Paul, that's a DANDY buck!
> Good to put a face with a name, LOL..you're a lot younger than I imagined. LOL
> 
> Juli


Don't get confused.....Paul is a 100 year old crotchedy old man in a "less than 40" year old body.....

WRL


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Juli H said:


> Paul, that's a DANDY buck!
> Good to put a face with a name, LOL..you're a lot younger than I imagined. LOL
> 
> Juli


I was hoping for better looking...

/paul


----------



## Moe Ducks (Feb 28, 2006)

Great Pics Everyone!


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

This is from this summer, stealin' honey from my girls!

Tom


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Darla and I the day she finished her AFC title this spring at the Del Bay trial!


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry have to put this one up.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Why sorry, that is a cool picture.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Breck said:


> Darla and I the day she finished her AFC title this spring at the Del Bay trial!


Breck, your Darla is GORGEOUS!!!!! Any plans for pups anytime in the next year or so??????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Last year around Christmas. Shortly before we went on the town to do a lil gallivanting. 










After pike fishing in SD. 










Last year for papaw's Christmas thingy. 










With one of my cousin's son.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice buck and a long bow! Not very often one sees that.



BHB said:


> Here's a pic of last year's buck,


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Nice buck and a long bow! Not very often one sees that.


FWIW, that is a compound bow, but apparently he shoots with his fingers instead of a mechanical release, so his archery is more "primitive" than mine.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

These pictures are about 2 years old. Me with grandkids Mason & Kelly with Wily (the pup in my avatar). HPW









And drying Wily off in the yard after doing swimby. HPW


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

My, my, my, Harry, you are just a big pillow! Love the picture!


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

7pntail said:


> Not to talk politics, but the model is ridiculous. 10 years running a liberal frame work! Other flyways ought not to set our bag limits. There are many more Pintail here than mallards in Cali, yet for most years Adaptive Harvest "Management" has alloted one Pintail, and 7 mallards--this year even two hen Mallards. Does that make sense?
> 
> Yes, this is coming from an avid waterfowler. Notice, no hens, BTW
> 
> ...


Very true. I hope they up the limit on Pin's myself. But I won't hold my breath. An all green day is hard to come by, especially this season. But I do admire your self controll in holding out. You are stronger than me. I shoot dang near anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

I betrayed my labs yesterday by falling in love with a French Bulldog at Orvis...  OMG, this puppy was so stinking adorable.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I betrayed my labs yesterday by falling in love with a French Bulldog at Orvis...  OMG, this puppy was so stinking adorable.


Traitor! Put the bulldog down and step away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Leddyman said:


> Traitor! Put the bulldog down and step away.


haha, I had all I could do to hand it back to its owner.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

It's OK. Mary Howley has Frenchies, including a water retrieving male named Benny. He's awesome. 

Chris


----------



## muddman (Oct 6, 2010)

My 12 month old Boykin with his first ducks.








Him at 7 weeks with a few


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Baby 'peakes and I.








________
BUICK V6 ENGINE


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> It's OK. Mary Howley has Frenchies, including a water retrieving male named Benny. He's awesome.
> 
> Chris


Now she has Beatrice (?) too. Came back with her from down South, and she will tell everyone she just_ loves_ her.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Deuce 









Me and my buddy.....2 days ago


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Fishing for reds last season on the Russian...


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

At the MNHT 2008. 

View attachment 4938


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

View attachment 4939
Blackie, Mary Lynn and Tar


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

DEDEYE said:


> Fishing for reds last season on the Russian...


 
Lookin' Good Mary!!!!! did you limit out? 

Juli


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> Nice buck and a long bow! Not very often one sees that.


Not a long bow, just an old compound. I never have gotten into the "release aid" thing. Maybe someday. 

BHB


----------



## Jason B (Sep 1, 2009)

Me and the boy jammin' in the band room. 









Zeke's first duck hunt. Unfortunately, he's already gone. He didn't care they were stinkin' ringers.


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

my american dog RTCH truclass bossco








bossco in action he is i believe the only 100% american bred dog to title in australia








bossco as a novice dog this day he won novice and restricted on the same day








RTCH justlikegabby (abbey) and i on our way to the pegs(separately)
vv








my flighting machine


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

we should bump this back for the summer


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Ken...looking good man!


This is a couple months ago doing what I do best...I pray! Being dad.













Flying solo with Moraya (the Dolphin)...












With Deke...my big goof buddy!....













.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Me and Princess

http://s632.photobucket.com/albums/uu44/robertnla/?action=view&current=IMG_4875.jpg

Letting Adam and Princess have a little fun.

http://s632.photobucket.com/albums/uu44/robertnla/?action=view&current=IMG_4878.jpg&newest=1
pictures taken November 2009


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I did it if it worked here is me and Lucy at GLHRC test this past may, Guess the picture did not come out as big as I would have like but there it is. My picture posting abilities are limited


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Foxtail (Jun 14, 2011)

This is myself and my new pup.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Mottled Ducks to the left.









My alltime favorite huntin bitch and she has never spent a day with a pro!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

The redhead and I took a biggo boat ride up to Alaska a couple of weeks back. The guys in the white are in charge of the cooking it turns out. Apparently they have never seen anyone order "some of everything". They had to put on an extra shift and make an emergency stop in Anchorage to run to Fred Meyer's.

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o209/Steve_Elliott/StevewHeadChefs.jpg

Seems like as in most things - the bigger the hat the bigger the chief. The guy on the right is the boss cook.

Dern boat had 5 restaurants and 7 bars- I pretty much kept them all busy.

Back to reality regards

Bubba


----------

